# Introducing myself



## chrisenamels (May 5, 2016)

I've been lurking for a little while, absorbing info on spinning wheels, so I thought it was about time I introduced myself. I'm a maker of vitreous enamel on copper jewellery and sculptures, I also make model boat hulls for modellers to build up themselves.

I've been collecting fibre for a while to use for needle felted coverings for some animatronic "beasties" I want to make. The trouble with that is that Mam (clue as to where I am in that word) has been eyeing it up, and fancies trying spinning. So being one of those annoying people who makes things, I've volunteered myself to make her a spinning wheel. It'll start off as a quill machine, but the design will allow for a bobbin and flyer to be added later.

In the interim I've made a drop spindle, just to check Iâve done an acceptable job of it I've been trying it out, and it's been quite enjoyable, I suppose I'll have to pass it over to her:grump:!

I'm the other side of the pond from most of you, in Wales, so I've got a Welsh Mam, and she's still trying new things even at the age of 93.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome from California! I enjoyed reading your story and hearing about your mom trying new things at the tender age of 93 made me smile! Would love to see some pics of your art, and looking forward to seeing the progress on your spinning wheel


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome from Colorado, soon to be back in Washington State! What a lovely story and heart warming to hear about what you are willing to do for your Mum~ After working with a spindle for a long time it seemed, a spinning wheel was an easy transition. I recommend you either make Mum a spindle of her own first or hand over the spindle so she can work on her technique while you build the wheel. Then again, some great antique wheels get sold rather cheap here and some people give them away. I love working with an antique...a piece of history your hands can just feel it. In addition to saving an antique wheel as more and more are being made into tables, chairs and other things.

Your yarn on your spindle looks great!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Good to hear from you. I welcome you from the middle of our country: Missouri. Love to hear more from you cause I certainly will never get to travel over there, but I am a curious gal. Your spinning is good. I hope you enjoy the fiber arts as much as I do.


----------



## chrisenamels (May 5, 2016)

Mam is always willing to try new things, it runs in the family I suppose, I've inherited it from her and Dad. I've attached a few images of my work, I'll update on the spinning wheel as it progresses. Once the builders have finished I'll be able to move the stored stuff out of the workshop and studio, and get on with some of the projects that are on hold.


----------



## chrisenamels (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome, we moved a couple of years ago, small scale compared to your move, only 50 miles. But then Wales is only 125 miles wide by 155 miles long, quite a range of terrain in that space though. 

I'll be letting Mam have a go on the spindle, I just tried it to check it was OK, got hooked though. On my second lot of spinning now as I felt the first was over spun, seemed a bit too tight a thread to me, we'll see how it comes out when it'd plied, OK for a first try though (see photo. Mam will be limited in her use of the spindle because of the arthritis in her shoulders, hence the reason for building a wheel.

I like the antique wheels, but can't justify the cost just to try it, the materials for this wheel will set me back less than Â£30 (about 45$), and with the equipment in my workshop it'll be a straightforward build.


----------



## chrisenamels (May 5, 2016)

Ana,

You want to know more about Wales, where do I start? No part of Wales is on the same latitude as any state in the USA, except the southern bit of Alaska. But we have a mild island climate heavily influenced by the Gulf Stream, so the nearest state in terms of climate is New England and it's neighbours, they're hardiness zone 8, we're 9.

Wales is also bilingual, with both Welsh and English being used, I speak a little Welsh, I'd love to become fluent.

In terms of history in the local area we have everything from prehistoric to World War Two. We live just off the road that goes over the Black Mountain into the Amman valley, the first two photos are looking from the top of the Black Mountain towards our place, and the reverse. The other two are looking in opposite directions from Garn Goch https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Garn_Goch an Iron Age hill fort near us, the first towards Llandeilo, one of our local towns, and the other towards the Brecon Beacons. If you want to find more about the historic sites in the area you could go to http://www.archwilio.org.uk/ ans search for Llangadog.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

chrisenamels said:


> Thanks for the welcome, we moved a couple of years ago, small scale compared to your move, only 50 miles. But then Wales is only 125 miles wide by 155 miles long, quite a range of terrain in that space though.
> 
> I'll be letting Mam have a go on the spindle, I just tried it to check it was OK, got hooked though. On my second lot of spinning now as I felt the first was over spun, seemed a bit too tight a thread to me, we'll see how it comes out when it'd plied, OK for a first try though (see photo. Mam will be limited in her use of the spindle because of the arthritis in her shoulders, hence the reason for building a wheel.
> 
> I like the antique wheels, but can't justify the cost just to try it, the materials for this wheel will set me back less than Â£30 (about 45$), and with the equipment in my workshop it'll be a straightforward build.


If you think you have overspun while you learn the twist you want, wind it into a skein.....then you just need to get it wet and twist the water out. Some people like to smack it on a hard surface. Then you let it air dry. Check the twist after it dries...see how it looks to you then. Before you set the twist it can be stiffer with the twist and seem a bit overspun. Another way to untwist a bit is to double ply it. You just twist two singles together by spinning the opposite direction. Lovely work! Keep up the great beginning.


----------



## chrisenamels (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, now that I've wound it off the spindle it looks like it's not overspun, just a bit tighter than I'd like. I've started the next lot, and I'm happier with how that's going. As soon as the building work is finished I'll be able to get the studio and workshop sorted and get on with making the wheel. Though I've got a big show coming up, Llangollen International Eisteddfod in July, so prep for that will be the priority.


----------

